# scupper, transom or through hull



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a fish finder/GPS but not sure of the pro's/con's of the different types of transducer mounts. Would appreciate any guidance. 

Also any recommendations on a decent model (can't afford top of the line) unit?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

Are you putting this on the P13? I use thru hull when using lower end finders. I am currently rigging my new T160 and have decided to go through the scupper. I made that decision because I can have the transducer flush inside the channel. I'll probably post pics when I am done.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

it's an OK Trident 13


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

any advice/recommendations?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would use the built in transducer scupper. IF you go with humminbird and get it know you can ask humminbird to send you the scupper compatible one . or you can do something like in these pics. I bought my FF used so i did something similar to this.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

this is what the scupper transducer looks like


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

this is a good price for a color FF. you could always get a handheld GPS





If you want to get a lil fancy on the cheap you could get this unit that has side imaging
but you will have to drop the transducer a little further in the water when using side imaging. 

http://www.amazon.com/Humminbird-409380-1-Imaging-Chartplotter-Fishfinder/dp/B00BSJDRDE/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1407206459&sr=8-6&keywords=fishfinder+gps


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Took your advice and mounting tips, ordered the Lowrance Elite 4. Did a lot more reading as well and seems there's no loss of signal mounting a transom mount transducer as a thru hull using Goop and no air bubbles. Thanks for the help oxbeast!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a lowrance mark 4 ff/gps combo on my tarpon... I mounted through the hull with duct seal. Worrks great!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad I was helpful just be carfull what that card slot.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

spencer618 said:


> I have a lowrance mark 4 ff/gps combo on my tarpon... I mounted through the hull with duct seal. Worrks great!


THIS!!
Duct seal is easy to remove/relocate and is far more easy to remove air bubbles from, well it doesn't really have any to begin with. Just make a 2"-3" pancake about 1/2" think where you want the transducer to be and just shove it down into it. You can pick it up at Lowes or Home Depot for under $3 in the electrical section.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_13591-1781-...UserSearch=duct+seal&productId=4595233&rpp=32


----------

